# Worldmark "No HK Account" ?



## Maz (May 15, 2013)

Just curious. How much of a premium is there on the few Worldmark "no housekeeping" ownerships out there? Is it a noticeable difference?


----------



## CraigWMF (May 16, 2013)

Hi

I've had a NHK account for many years and I really enjoy it.   I'm not overly up to date on prices.   I know some people say they want $1.50 per credit for the NHK account and I think WN sales their credits for around $2.00 or so.   Buying resale I have seen 30 to 40 cent per credit.   The prices change all the time.   I know others more up to date can help here.


----------



## presley (May 16, 2013)

I was quoted $10K - $11K for a 6,000 credit account last year.


----------



## LLW (May 16, 2013)

Maz said:


> Just curious. How much of a premium is there on the few Worldmark "no housekeeping" ownerships out there? Is it a noticeable difference?



It varies depending on the demand and supply at that particular point in time, and whether the seller/buyer is in a hurry. Recently (in the last few years) we have seen a range of about $6K to $15K in closings.

NHK prices should be computed per account, not per credit, because you can add credits to an NHK.


----------



## benyu2010 (May 16, 2013)

LLW said:


> NHK prices should be computed per account, not per credit, because you can add credits to an NHK.



I've seen resellers play that $/credit game and attempted to push the price of NHK account north of $20K. Is it a limit of size for NHK account as far you know?


----------



## Maz (May 17, 2013)

I knew the no HK version would have more value but didn't know how much. As was mentioned, it's great that any credits you add on become no HK too. I bought this 10,000 no HK ownership some years ago for about $500. Wasn't in the market but thought the price was right and was intrigued by the no HK aspect. Glad WM doesn't have a ROFR


----------



## tschwa2 (May 17, 2013)

You need to make sure that the other points are added to the NHK account not the other way around if you combine.  If the NHK account is added onto a regular account number you will lose the NHK.


----------



## Maz (May 18, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> You need to make sure that the other points are added to the NHK account not the other way around if you combine.  If the NHK account is added onto a regular account number you will lose the NHK.



Good to know in case I ever add more points. Thanks


----------



## PassionForTravel (May 18, 2013)

Wow you got a smoking deal. I'm guessing the seller didn't know the real value.

Ian


----------

